# The cheapskates are out already



## debodun (Apr 23, 2017)

I have hundred of books - hard cover & paperbacks in all genres. I've posted about this before: 
https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/28967-Books-aren-t-selling?highlight=books. 

I posted them on FB online garage sale yesterday - all to anyone that wants to pay $25. Two people have contacted me - one said "Will you take $10?" That's like around a penny each. I'm surprised she didn't ask for a list of the titles of each one. The other said they would take them if I wanted to give them away. No matter what I ask, people want it for less. If I said all the books for $50, that first person would be happy to pay $25. I try to cut out the haggling by going for my bottom like price right off, but it doesn't seem to work that way.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 23, 2017)

Knowing that people are going to haggle,  why not just start out at double the price you want?   Everyone wants to think they are getting a bargain.  Getting you to come down from your inflated asking price makes them feel like they've won,  and in reality,   you get what you originally wanted.

Myself,  I would give the books to a public library.   I've done that  in the past.  I read their books for free, so I feel I'm giving back.


----------



## debodun (Apr 23, 2017)

Bonnie said:


> I would give the books to a public library.   I've done that  in the past.  I read their books for free, so I feel I'm giving back.



I've been around to the libraries and none want any books. The consensus is that they have more books than they have shelf space.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 23, 2017)

Deb, 

I would take the ten dollars, if that doesn't work I would pay ten dollars, LOL!

Moving a hundred books is worse than a trip to the gym. 

I'm in the process of donating a few hundred books to a little charity shop and it looks like I will have to pay a couple of local kids to muscle them on and off the truck so I can make my _free_ donation.  In the grand scheme of things it's small beans, life goes on!!!

Good luck!


----------



## Moofies (May 1, 2017)

I'm having a tag sale at the end of next month.  I plan to price high and let them haggle.  People just don't feel accomplished without a haggle.  When they get home, they can tell everyone what a fantastic deal they made. People are definitely strange.  I don't like haggling but hey I want a fair price for items.  Guess you have to play their crazy mind games.


----------

